# Catalytic Converter Pipe



## BurtonRW (Apr 19, 2005)

My service engine soon light came on yesterday and this morning, my dealer told me I need a new front catalytic converter pipe to the tune of $900 (yipes!).

It's running extremely well after 130K and I'm willing to accept that this is a normal wear and tear situation (due to carbon build-up?), but I was wondering if anyone had any thoughts on the subject.

Also, on a related note, would you suggest anything to prevent further problems? I've heard engine/fuel additives are almost worthless. Should I look for a particularly "clean" brand of fuel?

Thanks!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

BurtonRW said:


> My service engine soon light came on yesterday and this morning, my dealer told me I need a new front catalytic converter pipe to the tune of $900 (yipes!).
> 
> It's running extremely well after 130K and I'm willing to accept that this is a normal wear and tear situation (due to carbon build-up?), but I was wondering if anyone had any thoughts on the subject.
> 
> ...


yeah, screw the dealer and go to an exhaust shop. in this case, even midas will do. i had my cat replaced for 110 out the door. even if you need any new plumbing, i doubt very highly that you will pay more than $200.


----------

